# Ipp arms



## Eurovento1971 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does anyone have info on where i can purchase the ipp lowering arms for a allroad.thanks guys.


----------



## blackmage96 (Jun 9, 2014)

Eurovento1971 said:


> Does anyone have info on where i can purchase the ipp lowering arms for a allroad.thanks guys.



Email Sergio Silva <[email protected]> and he can get you set up with a set. I think they were like $100? Pretty simple install.


----------



## bobpants (Sep 22, 2008)

I have them. Really easy to install and he was a big help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eurovento1971 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow guys i have been off this for a while. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

